# total integration method



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

just putting this out there for anyone who is interested... I think he sounds like he knows what he is talking about.. reintegrating the fragmentation of self.

hope it helps someone out there..






http://depersonalizationrecovery.com/


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting,
It summarized things pretty well. And cleared out the whole weed vs non weed dp. Very insightful indeed


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

S O L A R I S said:


> Thanks for posting,
> It summarized things pretty well. And cleared out the whole weed vs non weed dp. Very insightful indeed


you're welcome... hmm if only there could be some feedback from people that have used it.

If many people pitch in to pay for it here.. then maybe you can all pass it along to each other... I don't need it but.. Im willing to pitch in some money if it will help anyone..

oh and it says its $89 plus shipping..


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

This guy doesn;t think DP can be triggered by Weed. BULLSHIT.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Brando..what i feel is that weed brings it(dp) out but isn't the cause of the person being susceptible to dp states.. and i feel that this is what he means by that.

in shamanism they explain that soul-loss (dissociation) takes place after too much trauma and so what he means by reintegration is to re-integrate the fragmentation of self during traumas... or moments of soul-loss..

this can also be done through meditation but im curious to know his methods as well.

I agree with what he says about all experiencing the same depersonalization regardless of how one gets it.. too.. which leads me to believe that the people who are susceptible to dp states.. are extremely sensitive souls who are easily traumatized or affected by over-stimulation because of surroundings/ smoking weed/ even thinking too deeply/ and the overall human experience.. and so they slowly and easily detach from themselves and this human experience. But weed is by far the easiest trigger which is why so many young people now are experiencing dp after smoking it... weed will open that door of detachment because it's a thrust into an altered state.. and to a sensitive soul.. this is 'DEADLY'!

i believe that when one is as sensitive as we are and experiences a trauma or smokes weed.. our soul easily goes into an altered state and a part of us will literally stay there.. and so we feel as if we are not fully here.. but we experience reality differently.. here but not here and the existential thinking comes from being 'so high'... it's like staying on the weed high forever.. and so to feel fully present again one has to work on bringing that fragment back to this REALITY.. this dimension.

Yet there are others who understand that being that 'high' while being here is not so bad.. we are all different and can choose to run from it, accept it.. or change it.


----------



## S O L A R I S (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm curious to know what his product says, it seems like a self created product which is fine. But for me personally, I cannot integrate if some of my past memories are repressed. In my case actual events and memories have been repressed, so I wonder how listening to a tape can help.

It's interesting that you mention meditation, this is actually an approach I wish to take. There is this ten hour a day for ten days meditation retreats worldwide. It's called vipassana meditation, and I'm really putting a lot of my faith into it. It would take something this drastic to really quiet your mind and bring up emotions and memories for you to understand and integrate. Meditation for ten hour for ten days would seem excessive, but I don't see a better way to really understand what are the causes of your problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

S O L A R I S said:


> I'm curious to know what his product says, it seems like a self created product which is fine. But for me personally, I cannot integrate if some of my past memories are repressed. In my case actual events and memories have been repressed, so I wonder how listening to a tape can help.
> 
> It's interesting that you mention meditation, this is actually an approach I wish to take. There is this ten hour a day for ten days meditation retreats worldwide. It's called vipassana meditation, and I'm really putting a lot of my faith into it. It would take something this drastic to really quiet your mind and bring up emotions and memories for you to understand and integrate. Meditation for ten hour for ten days would seem excessive, but I don't see a better way to really understand what are the causes of your problems.


oh wow, im so glad that you are going to go down the path of meditation.

From my experiences and understanding.. indeed re-integrating repressed experiences and past traumas takes dedication.. a lot of meditation but.. slowly but surely what is meant to be healed will be.

I didn't think it was possible but it worked for me in a very short period of time. There is still some experiences that i need to heal but im happy with the progress i have made so far.

Its hard to stick to a meditation schedule and find the will to continue without having big expectations.. but it's so very worth it.

but wow, the ten hour a day for ten days sounds intense.. im sure it will make a difference in your being and even in the world..







im excited for you.

hmmm it may possibly be that in his method.. he includes a type of meditation.. because he mentions one needing to remember past pains.. I'm going to try to email him and see what info i can find.


----------

